# Mosquito control



## LizStabbert (May 6, 2013)

The boy's pen is literally swarming with mosquitos! Yuck! There is no standing water on our property that I can find, but it's still fairly covered with brush. Any suggestions? I've seen various mosquito traps, but I'm not sure how effective any of them are.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Swallows...build those high on a pole bird houses to invite them to live there or bat houses lol.not sure what lives in you neck of the woods...we are building the swallow bird houses..much rather them then bats lol


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I know basil keep the Mosquitos off of people (rub it on your arms and face and they're gone) but I don't know if it would be effective on goats. Maybe you could plant some basil in pots and put them near your pen?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good to know NDLover...I happen to be growing some basil : )


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Yes, it's great when you have to be outside for some reason, and the bugs just won't quit. :GAAH:Its gnat season here right now. I


was amazed at how well it worked when we first tried it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..I was trying to enjoy being out tonight but the knats were horrid...I might rub my dogs down with some lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ooh I wonder if I steeped basil for a spritz


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

My sister made something like that with essential oils, since we didn't have basil oil, she used lavender, mint, calendula oil and witch hazel. (In a water base, i think) Doesn't work as well as straight basil, but I think it helps to discourage the bugs.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

We keep it in the barn for when we milk.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

Growing catnip is supposed to keep the little blood suckers away to they don't like the smell


----------



## LizStabbert (May 6, 2013)

Basil! I wouldn't have thought of that. Their shed has a living roof so I could plant a little mosquito repellent garden up there  Though I'd originally intended for them to be able to climb up there...maybe I just won't invite them up until after growing season 

I'll definitely have to look into bat/swallow houses too. We do get barn swallows, though since we're kind of in the woods I think bats would be more likely to show up


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

doing it all will cover your bases : )


----------



## kidsnchicks (May 30, 2013)

I think I heard about this place on the goat spot: bat houses for sale- http://m.sunnysideupcoops.com/Bat-Houses.html


----------

